# La articulación de la s



## david79

Uno de los rasgos más característicos del español peninsular (a excepción de Andalucía) es la articulación _apicoalveolar retroflexa _de la _s_, en oposición a Andalucía, Canarias y América, donde la articulación más extendida es la _predorsal_.

En la _apicoalveolar _la punta de la lengua se curva hacia atrás y roza los alvéolos, mientras que en la _predorsal _la lengua permanece convexa y roza los incisivos inferiores.

Basta con pensar en cómo pronuncia un madrileño o un sevillano la palabra _soso_.

La pronunciación de la _s_ que suelo escuchar en italiano se parece más, sin duda, a la andaluza. ¿Existe alguna región de Italia donde la _s_ se asemeje a la castellana?


----------



## Outsider

¡Buena pregunta!

Los que no conocen las dos articulaciones de la "s" que miren este enlace, y escojan "fricativas". La "s" predorsal se escribe [s], la "s" apicoalveolar [s].


----------



## sabrinita85

Outsider said:


> este enlace



¡Jope, este enlace es la caña!


----------



## david79

Outsider said:


> ¡Buena pregunta!
> 
> Los que no conocen las dos articulaciones de la "s" que miren este enlace, y escojan "fricativas". La "s" predorsal se escribe [s], la "s" apicoalveolar [s].


 
¡¡Magnífico este enlace!! Ojalá existiese una página similar para todos los idiomas.


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> ¡Jope, este enlace es la caña!


 
sabrinita85, nos estás tomando el pelo, tú no eres de Roma, tú vives en el barrio de Las Vistillas. ¿Dónde has aprendido lo de "ser la caña"? Muy bien, muy bien.


----------



## sabrinita85

david79 said:


> sabrinita85, nos estás tomando el pelo, tú no eres de Roma, tú vives en el barrio de Las Vistillas. ¿Dónde has aprendido lo de "ser la caña"? Muy bien, muy bien.


Jajaja no, te aseguro que soy italiana al 100% y vivo en Roma.
Eso de "ser la caña" lo he aprendido por msn... tengo muchos amigos españoles que me enseñan de todo


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> Jajaja no, te aseguro que soy italiana al 100% y vivo en Roma.
> Eso de "ser la caña" lo he aprendido por msn... tengo muchos amigos españoles que me enseñan de todo


 
Ssss... la caña de España, como se dice por aquí.


----------



## norma 126

david79 said:


> sabrinita85, nos estás tomando el pelo, tú no eres de Roma, tú vives en el barrio de Las Vistillas. ¿Dónde has aprendido lo de "ser la caña"? Muy bien, muy bien.


Disculpen, pero me pueden explicar que es "ser la caña"


----------



## sabrinita85

norma 126 said:


> Disculpen, pero me pueden explicar que es "ser la caña"



"Es la caña" es una exclamación (creo castiza de España) que se usa para decir que algo es bonito, algo como _guay_.
Pero me imagino que David te lo sabrá explicar mejor.


----------



## david79

Hombre, castizo, castizo, no es... porque se dice desde diez años, como mucho. Es una expresión... juvenil. _Ser algo la "caña"_ no deja de ser un eufemismo. En España la lengua es, por lo general, muy blasfema, y supongo que todo hispanohablante habrá oído en boca de un español que algo muy bueno **_es la hostia _(con perdón).

Hay innumerables eufemismos para no decir que algo **_es la hostia_: es _la leche_, es _la releche_, es _la repanocha_, es _la bomba_, _es la caña... _Y alguna cursilada como _es el acabóse_.

Ni que decir tiene que también hay múltiples variantes de referencia sexual.


----------



## norma 126

Gracias Sabrinitas y David por sus gentiles respuestas, he comprendido que quiere decir "la caña", para los españoles.Para mi, una caña es una planta como la "caña de azúcar" o un elemento para pescar "caña de pescar"


----------



## Ailema

Muy interesante eso de ser "la caña" para los españoles, yo también pensé en caña de azúcar.


----------



## david79

norma 126 said:


> Para mi, una caña es una planta como la "caña de azúcar" o un elemento para pescar "caña de pescar"


 
Para ti y para todo hijo de vecino.


----------

